# Whooping cranes shot



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Can they be identified easily from a distance? Could it be a hunting mistake? Or simply the hunter just wanted to pop two?

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/2-Whooping-Cranes-Shot-Dead-in-Southeast-Texas-365220101.html

Two endangered whooping cranes have been shot dead in Southeast Texas, and state game wardens have identified a suspect.
A statement from then International Crane Foundation says the shootings happened Sunday in Hardin County, but state Game Warden Mike Boone said Wednesday in Kountze that the shootings happened just to the south in Jefferson County.
No other details were available, but the foundation statement quoted Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officials as saying a suspect has been identified. Boone said no arrests had been made.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

That's gonna be expensive!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Easy to identify. The excuse is always they looked like snow geese, really ?
They are slow flyers with their legs trailing behind behind them, easy to ID.
And No StevenH only Sandhill cranes can be hunted.
I can remember when there were only 36 of them in the wild(late 50's).
One of the reasons they are coming back is they use SandHill cranes as surrogate parents on surplus eggs from the whoopers.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

It's easy to see what may have happened.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.

I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.

Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

There is NO EXCUSE! You cant shoot Cranes down there and a crane does not look or fly like a goose. They are looking at several 100K in fines plus jail over that. If a person is hunting and they are that stupid to what they can shoot they need to be punished the same way.


FOG, Really? If you cant identify what you are shooting you should not SHOOT IT. We have cattle on our deer lease, do you think the rancher would except the " it was foggy " if I dropped one? Dropping two ducks with one shot is an accident but shooting a Whooping Crane falls under IDIOT.


----------



## LR95S97 (Feb 2, 2011)

The shooter has been arrested.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.
> 
> I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.
> 
> Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


This one?
http://www.rockportpilot.com/news/article_81d6bd53-28a8-569d-9a50-befdc1cd7fd0.html


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Not sure how much is correct but here is the hunting zone map for Sandhill cranes.



And if they were shot in Jefferson County, my guess is someone was just killing stuff or thought they were snow geese.

Either way, idiot. I've hunted lots of waterfowl and whoopers are very easy to ID compared to both sandhills and snow geese.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.
> 
> I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.
> 
> Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


Are you talking about the guy in 2013 who shot a whooping crane from within a "no crane hunting" area? He got a pretty fair punishment considering the maximum is $100,000 and a year in jail.

He paid a $5,000 fine, had to donate $10,000 to a conservation group, and got a year of probation. That was it. Had he not been in a restricted area, it might have been less.

You might be mixing that story with the idiot in North Dakota that shot two with a rifle that same year (along with a hawk and other miscellaneous protected animals). He got an $85k fine, had to surrender the firearm used (which is standard for poaching/hunting without a license up there), and was banned from hunting and fishing in the US for two years.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LR95S97 said:


> The shooter has been arrested.


He should have been shot too!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Especially at effective range of shotgun. Not like he was shooting a real long distance. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, that's sad. Not sure how anyone could confuse a whooping crane for anything else... That's like mistaking a penguin for a pelican.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

if it flys is dies..... those would be a bigass soup bird....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.
> 
> I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.
> 
> Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


Happened close to us in Aransas County I think. I remember the case well. Poor guy was an honest as they come and they threw the book at him.

Should have buried it somewhere and be done with it.

Don't get me started on these **** birds. They cannot even drill an oil well in San Antonio Bay when the cranes are here because the feds are worried the poor birds may fly into a derrick.

The best thing that could happen for the tax payers is for every one of them to catch a virus and die. I am all for trying to save a species, but, this one is a perfect example of a federal program gone overboard.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Well, that's sad. Not sure how anyone could confuse a whooping crane for anything else... That's like mistaking a penguin for a pelican.


One would think but even in this thread on an outdoor forum there seems to be confusion.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I have hunted Sandhill cranes in North Texas and they are not an easy bird to knock down even with 12G 3.5" T shot. That guy shot two of them, those cranes had to be at least 45 yards. Do you know how freaking big a crane looks at 45 Yards? A sandhill Crane has almost a 6' wingspan!!!!! Lets not forget how vocal cranes are, they let the world know they are coming. There is no way they confused those for a goose.


Once again it would be like shooting a cow and trying to say you thought it was a deer, either you knew or your stupid. Hand them a sign and give them a fine.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Porky said:


> One of the reasons they are coming back is they use SandHill cranes as surrogate parents on surplus eggs from the whoopers.


Not 100% sure, but I don't think they do that for the population that migrates to TX. They did try to create a flock of Whoopers in New Mexico doing this exact same thing, back in the 1980's and 90's (using greater sandhill cranes that winter along Rio Grande). They got to 30 birds or so, but none of the whooping cranes realized they where whooping cranes; they all thought they were sandhills. A few whooper/sandhill crane hybrids resulted. No whooping cranes raised by sandhills ever bonded with other whooping cranes. The experiment failed, efforts were abandoned, and all of the "confused" whooping cranes died off. It was a pain while it lasted, if you wanted to hunt sandhill cranes in central NM (or snow geese on the main NWR there) you had to take a course to show you could identify the birds.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

geeeez even In fog you can tell the difference. he will pay big time and should. no excuse for a error right there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> I have hunted Sandhill cranes in North Texas and they are not an easy bird to knock down even with 12G 3.5" T shot. That guy shot two of them, those cranes had to be at least 45 yards. Do you know how freaking big a crane looks at 45 Yards? A sandhill Crane has almost a 6' wingspan!!!!! Lets not forget how vocal cranes are, they let the world know they are coming. There is no way they confused those for a goose.
> 
> Once again it would be like shooting a cow and trying to say you thought it was a deer, either you knew or your stupid. Hand them a sign and give them a fine.


A goose with four foot legs hanging out behind him. LMAO!:headknock


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Don't get me started on these **** birds. They cannot even drill an oil well in San Antonio Bay when the cranes are here because the feds are worried the poor birds may fly into a derrick.
> 
> The best thing that could happen for the tax payers is for every one of them to catch a virus and die. I am all for trying to save a species, but, this one is a perfect example of a federal program gone overboard.


Let's see, what would I rather have on this planet -- another oil well in San Antonio Bay or a beautiful "apex" bird species that would otherwise be gone for all generations? You say you're all for trying to save a species, but then you'd really rather just kill off one of the most special ones we have. Right.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> Let's see, what would I rather have on this planet -- another oil well in San Antonio Bay or a beautiful "apex" bird species that would otherwise be gone for all generations? You say you're all for trying to save a species, but then you'd really rather just kill off one of the most special ones we have. Right.


It goes much further than one oil well. That was just an example of how silly the feds are, as if a well being drilled in San Antonio bay is really affecting the Whooping crane. My point is they take it to the extreme protecting a species, and it is not just the whoopers, you know that.

I never said kill them off, quit putting words in my mouth. I said they are costing taxpayers and commerce millions and millions each year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Happened close to us in Aransas County I think. I remember the case well. Poor guy was an honest as they come and they threw the book at him.
> 
> Should have buried it somewhere and be done with it.
> 
> ...


HUH! Yea & that bird is wishing the human race would disappear so they could have their habitat back & a life with pure water & no oil spills. I give credit to the people trying to protect our wild life so it doesn't go extinct, Plus the years I put in trying to help the woodies. If it wasn't for people helping a lot more species would of been extinct. What have you done?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Steven H said:


> Ribeye of the sky!!


Heard they taste something between a Spotted Owl and a Bald Eagle.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> He should have been shot too!


Wow, PETA gold member?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

chumy said:


> Wow, PETA gold member?


No, but as a hunter I obay all game laws and can't understand why some people don't follow the rules. People that kill endangered species can't be punished enough in my opinion. Once again, this is my opinion only and I respect yours even if you are ok with some idiot killing endangered species.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.texastribune.org/2013/08/08/whooping-crane-case-could-impact-state-water-suppl/


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.craigestes.org/2013/03/28/texans-just-got-whooped/

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/townha...-endanger-the-endangered-species-act-n1939173

https://arizonadailyindependent.com/2013/07/09/the-flaws-in-the-endangered-species-act/


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Well, that's sad. Not sure how anyone could confuse a whooping crane for anything else... That's like mistaking a penguin for a pelican.


At 40 yards

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> It goes much further than one oil well. That was just an example of how silly the feds are, as if a well being drilled in San Antonio bay is really affecting the Whooping crane. My point is they take it to the extreme protecting a species, and it is not just the whoopers, you know that.
> 
> I never said kill them off, quit putting words in my mouth. I said they are costing taxpayers and commerce millions and millions each year.


You just wanted for them all to catch a virus and die. Important distinction.

I've seen the feds do crazy things around protecting a species that they didn't even know if it existed or not. Our government certainly isn't foolproof on these deals, far from it. But come on, Whooping Cranes are worth the effort.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> At 40 yards
> 
> --------------
> 
> We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


The news article did not say but it gave the impression that the birds were shot at a much farther distance, hence my original question ... just guessing.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Charges made...

http://kfdm.com/shared/news/top-sto...-arrested-killing-whooping-cranes-21076.shtml


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

He should have stuck with spotted owls.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow. He's young... What a way to start (end) your hunting career.

I guess someone should have told him, "It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a Whooping Crane... DON'T shoot!!!"


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

yall are confusing sandhills and whooping cranes. 

Ive shot a lot of birds in my life and there is no confusing a sandhill from a goose. I could understand confusing a sandhill from a whooping crane if you didn't know one was brilliant white and the other gray.

there are less then 500 whooping cranes left wild in the world . . . . these are not the birds you are seeing at rigs and such.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

3CK said:


> Charges made...
> 
> http://kfdm.com/shared/news/top-sto...-arrested-killing-whooping-cranes-21076.shtml


http://theexaminer.com/stories/news/local-teen-faces-federal-charges-whooping-crane-killings


----------



## John Kocurek (Jul 10, 2006)

*Highly monitored bird*

I have place in Louise,Tx. 4 whooping cranes visit the ponds near my property.Texas Parks Wildlife biologist told me they monitor those birds regularly.These 4 birds fly to Eagle Lake then back to Louise then down to Port Aransas area. I asked how do keep up with them, he said the birds have radio monitors bands on the birds.I tell folks all the time beware what you shoot.:texasflag


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

John Kocurek said:


> I have place in Louise,Tx. 4 whooping cranes visit the ponds near my property.Texas Parks Wildlife biologist told me they monitor those birds regularly.These 4 birds fly to Eagle Lake then back to Louise then down to Port Aransas area. I asked how do keep up with them, he said the birds have radio monitors bands on the birds.I tell folks all the time beware what you shoot.:texasflag


4 years ago I saw 4 Whoopers in the same rice field several times throughout the course of the season in Nada. Might of been your birds .


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Crowhater said:


> I have hunted Sandhill cranes in North Texas and they are not an easy bird to knock down even with 12G 3.5" T shot. That guy shot two of them, those cranes had to be at least 45 yards. .


Not true, just most people have no clue how to hunt them.

The hillbilly looking guy in the middle shot one of those with 3" #3s as it was coming to our calling right over the tree.

And from the other two, I shot that on the left with #1s about 10 yards away feet down as it was seconds away from landing on my decoys.

And here are some decoying.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

100'sof them just south of bay city on 35. So many look like dirt have to do a double take
No way can you mistake those things. Steel shot just deflect off. Takes a team effort to drop one of those bastards!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

txdukklr said:


> there are less then 500 whooping cranes left wild in the world


I was told by someone I thought was a pretty reliable source, that there were probably never a whole lot of them. (Please don't anyone interpret that to mean I'm saying we have enough, and it's okay to kill them... okay?) It's taken a long time to get them back up to this point, from when there were only something like 50 of them left. I wonder if they would maintain now, if we just didn't shoot them, or if they are still having to fight to keep the species going?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> I was told by someone I thought was a pretty reliable source, that there were probably never a whole lot of them. (Please don't anyone interpret that to mean I'm saying we have enough, and it's okay to kill them... okay?) It's taken a long time to get them back up to this point, from when there were only something like 50 of them left. I wonder if they would maintain now, if we just didn't shoot them, or if they are still having to fight to keep the species going?


I would think with such relatively small numbers still and such little geographic dispersion, they must still be highly vulnerable. I think they have worked hard to establish at least one other colony in another state, and that would help.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If you do nothing you can expect nothing. I'm not a peta guy but I respect nature. We care merely for money which I understand. But don't throw nature off balance. Keep Texas wild. Enough said.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Doubt this kid sees any jail time. Everyone was all in an uproar when those vidor kids shot 'flipper' with a bow and arrow, everyone wanted them buried under the jail and they got probation


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Please tell me you harvest these birds for meat and not for bragging rights.



Drundel said:


> Not true, just most people have no clue how to hunt them.
> 
> The hillbilly looking guy in the middle shot one of those with 3" #3s as it was coming to our calling right over the tree.
> 
> ...


I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

-Thomas A. Edison


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rynochop said:


> Doubt this kid sees any jail time. Everyone was all in an uproar when those vidor kids shot 'flipper' with a bow and arrow, everyone wanted them buried under the jail and they got probation


Really...Over a Bottlenose? There would be fabulous revenue with a one week dolphin archery season...It would fill every hotel & restaurant in Galveston!


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.
> 
> I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.
> 
> Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


That was the guy who was an ex- director of Mexico Operations for ENRON. 
At the time he was on the PUCT board of directors.

I wish I was making that up.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

To the original question, yes they are easily identifiable, but an inexperienced goose hunter just might not know the difference. These magnificent birds must be protected and no excuses allowed. If you don't know, don't pull the trigger.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Porky said:


> Easy to identify. The excuse is always they looked like snow geese, really ?
> *They are slow flyers with their legs trailing behind behind them*, easy to ID.
> And No StevenH only Sandhill cranes can be hunted.
> I can remember when there were only 36 of them in the wild(late 50's).
> One of the reasons they are coming back is they use SandHill cranes as surrogate parents on surplus eggs from the whoopers.


Oh ****!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Species go extinct every day...Man thinks they can control the environment...Bewildering in my opinion


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Species go extinct every day...Man thinks they can control the environment...Bewildering in my opinion


My god, do you not get enough attention at home?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> My god, do you not get enough attention at home?


Too much sometimes...Never have shot a whooping crane either...Prolly another species checked out during this thread that man didn't even discover yet...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Species go extinct every day...Man thinks they can control the environment...Bewildering in my opinion


Panda is a good example. Studies said that they will extinct regardless of the efforts trying to save them. They simply won't procreate ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Panda is a good example. Studies said that they will extinct regardless of the efforts trying to save them. They simply won't procreate ...


I wish I was a fly on the wall when whatever roams this planet 2000 years from now digs my bones up and makes a determination of who I was & why I had been here...Even more astonishing would be able to know what species they are attempting to protect at that time...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So...Noah had two whooping cranes on the Ark...Maybe they were intimidated by the rabbits...


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope he has deep pockets.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

There was a whooping crane on a field we were goose hunting near Danbury back in the late 90s the game warden and the bird watchers were not far behind they killed our hunt a few weeks then they moved on.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

My dad got picked for one of those drawing hunts and they had a breifing about those cranes. My dad, being my dad, said "hell thats a shame, they taste as good as bald eagle". He said the whole room busted out laugh......except the GW. LOl


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Re: Sandhill cranes. When a season for them was first opened in the 70's, I took a few up in North Tx. Vividly recall the story of a hunter chasing down a cripple; it 'beaked him' thru an eye socket. Killed him.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*American Passenger Pigeon*

It's extinction in 1914 changed everything.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passenger_pigeon


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

You can not compare the taking of a dolphin to that of a whooping crane, two different laws with different penalties. Dolphins are covered by the marine mammal protection act, whereas the whooping crane is the endangered species. Apples and oranges.

I hope the feds throw the book at these guys. If you can not identify than you should not take the animal. There have been many times I am in the blind by myself and I watch ducks fly by and my husband asks me why I did not shoot, my answer is, I could not tell which one was the correct species, so I did not shoot. It is our responsibilities as hunters to help our cause, protect the areas we love to hunt, and do what we can to maintain the species diversity on this planet. 

Okay, I am off my soap box


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

I saw this in one of the news articles: "Further investigation revealed the Frederick had been seen in the area with a hunting rifle and had claimed to be hunting geese."

Couple of points. The author is an idiot, you hunt geese with a shotgun. It is illegal to use a rifle. OR The hunter is an idiot (he did shoot two whooping cranes afterall) for hunting birds with a rifle. If it was a rifle, that also would explain taking them at a longer range. The fact that the author of the story didn't point out that hunting geese, or any waterfowl, with a rifle is illegal leads me to believe that they too are ignorant.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

HiggsBoson said:


> I saw this in one of the news articles: "Further investigation revealed the Frederick had been seen in the area with a hunting rifle and had claimed to be hunting geese."
> 
> Couple of points. The author is an idiot, you hunt geese with a shotgun. It is illegal to use a rifle. OR The hunter is an idiot (he did shoot two whooping cranes afterall) for hunting birds with a rifle. If it was a rifle, that also would explain taking them at a longer range. The fact that the author of the story didn't point out that hunting geese, or any waterfowl, with a rifle is illegal leads me to believe that they too are ignorant.


He rifled them...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

WLShafor said:


> Please tell me you harvest these birds for meat and not for bragging rights.


what would make you think anyone would shot those birds just for bragging rights??

Sandhill cranes are called "Ribeye of the Sky" for a reason, they are some great eating.


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Some people kill animals just for the joy of it and others do it for food. I never heard of Sandhill cranes being referred to as the ribeye of the sky. I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.

I guess you learn something new everyday.



Jolly Roger said:


> what would make you think anyone would shot those birds just for bragging rights??
> 
> Sandhill cranes are called "Ribeye of the Sky" for a reason, they are some great eating.


I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

-Thomas A. Edison


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.


They're very good eating and my favorite is the soup that is made from them.

TH


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

I checked into this a little, although not good, and I am not supportive of his actions, he is an 18 year old who graduated high school last year. He was raised hunting and fishing, was on high school fishing team and appears to be a good kid, no criminal history, drugs, gangs, etc. He appears to be a young man, who made a bad mistake, before we string him up to the nearest tree or throw him in a jail cell, let's let him have a fair trial...


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> He rifled them...


Maybe so.
Many years ago I saw a couple guys shooting geese that were feeding in a field with a scoped .22. They would shoot the ones on the outside of the group and the main group wouldn't spook.

That was long before cellphones and Operation Game Thief.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cranes*



WLShafor said:


> Some people kill animals just for the joy of it and others do it for food. I never heard of Sandhill cranes being referred to as the ribeye of the sky. I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.
> 
> I guess you learn something new everyday.
> 
> Sandhills Crane is the best eating of anything that fly's. Bacon wrapped dove is not bad but it's hard to beat


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cranes*



WLShafor said:


> Some people kill animals just for the joy of it and others do it for food. I never heard of Sandhill cranes being referred to as the ribeye of the sky. I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.
> 
> I guess you learn something new everyday.
> 
> Sandhills Crane is the best eating of anything that fly's. Bacon wrapped dove is not bad but it's hard to beat Sandhills


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

just read there is an estimated 310 birds in the wood-buffalo/aransas flock
as of the 2015 USFW census.
I just moved to this place s. of port lavaca, & I bet I see all 310 of 'em every day, lol.
only seen a handful of sandhills, always on the move.
got about 12-13 whoopers laid up in a field about 100yds from me right now!

Seems like everyone is displeased with this clown that shot 2 whooping cranes, but
down here it appears the farmers hate 'em. complaining they cant plant their crops
if there's cranes in the field, or they can be arrested for harrasment of an endangered species. I think if that's true, it's bullchit & needs to be changed.

they sure are cool to watch everyday, though.....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

WLShafor said:


> Some people kill animals just for the joy of it and others do it for food. I never heard of Sandhill cranes being referred to as the ribeye of the sky. I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.
> 
> I guess you learn something new everyday.
> 
> ...


They smell terrible, but they are delicious...happens that way sometimes. I had a girlfriend once that smelled great but tasted terrible. You just never know.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have from 2-10 Whoopers, and 5-20 Sandhill cranes in my yard every day from November thru April, I enjoy having them during the winter, But I don't like the attention they bring with them. I have alot of problems with people trespassing,blocking my driveway & road, and just rude behavior. As far as mistaking them for a Sandhill, you can see the difference, mistaking them for a goose is inexcusable. But I say let the law do their investigation and see what they find.
No matter what the outcome is; it will be expensive for him.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

gater said:


> WLShafor said:
> 
> 
> > Some people kill animals just for the joy of it and others do it for food. I never heard of Sandhill cranes being referred to as the ribeye of the sky. I wouldn't think that a crane would be classified as good eating.
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmmmm...Pheasant...


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

WLShafor said:


> Please tell me you harvest these birds for meat and not for bragging rights.
> 
> I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
> 
> -Thomas A. Edison


i knew of a guide in Katy that used to rifle geese just for the bands, to try to impress the clients. He has passed, but I bet that it still happens.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Idea*



specktout said:


> I have from 2-10 Whoopers, and 5-20 Sandhill cranes in my yard every day from November thru April, I enjoy having them during the winter, But I don't like the attention they bring with them. I have alot of problems with people trespassing,blocking my driveway & road, and just rude behavior. As far as mistaking them for a Sandhill, you can see the difference, mistaking them for a goose is inexcusable. But I say let the law do their investigation and see what they find.
> No matter what the outcome is; it will be expensive for him.


Near me there is a lake lot right off a highway. Apparently it is irresistible to people taking pictures of the sunset. The owner put up a sign "No trespassing, except sunset picture takers."

Maybe put up a small observation platform and have a cash box with a slot like a boat ramp. :brew2:


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

lite-liner said:


> just read there is an estimated 310 birds in the wood-buffalo/aransas flock
> as of the 2015 USFW census.
> I just moved to this place s. of port lavaca, & I bet I see all 310 of 'em every day, lol.
> only seen a handful of sandhills, always on the move.
> ...


Where in Calhoun County are you? 12 Whoopers in an ag field on a regular basis in Calhoun county is very interesting. It is not unusual to get a few but 12 is something very unusual . A pic, even a poor one would be nice. PM me if you don't care to post the location. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

tbdoppler said:


> I checked into this a little, although not good, and I am not supportive of his actions, he is an 18 year old who graduated high school last year. He was raised hunting and fishing, was on high school fishing team and appears to be a good kid, no criminal history, drugs, gangs, etc. *He appears to be a young man, who made a bad mistake, before we string him up to the nearest tree or throw him in a jail cell, let's let him have a fair trial...*


I agree.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Mad Mike said:


> I agree.


X2

Seems like some around here want to give him the Electric chair.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

X3, sounds like the kid made a very costly mistake, let the courts handle it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

We need to get busy killing all the dolphin, evil bastards.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

specktout said:


> I have from 2-10 Whoopers, and 5-20 Sandhill cranes in my yard every day from November thru April, I enjoy having them during the winter, But I don't like the attention they bring with them. I have alot of problems with people trespassing,blocking my driveway & road, and just rude behavior. As far as mistaking them for a Sandhill, you can see the difference, mistaking them for a goose is inexcusable. But I say let the law do their investigation and see what they find.
> No matter what the outcome is; it will be expensive for him.


Cool picture. What most people don't know is how different they sound. Ever get to hear them play fight?


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

That would be cool to have an audio file of the cranes play fighting



Drundel said:


> Cool picture. What most people don't know is how different they sound. Ever get to hear them play fight?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah a pair of them showed up in a rice field next to a crawfish pond we were duck hunting in back in the 90s the idiots with cameras and the game warden were all over them. Ruined our hunt that yr


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

if you make a little mistake, shovel and shut up. Beg God for forgiveness and move on.
This pussyfication and guilt trip that has been shoved down our throat by the Feds and the media is just about herding sheep. 
We are not sheep.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember when there were only 33 live Hoopers in the wild many years ago. Those birds have more rights than any children born here, raised, educated and die on American soil. Sad than any Hunter cannot identify a HC from a Snow Goose. The Bald Eagle is just an example of making a huge comeback.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.chron.com/news/article/Beaumont-man-sentenced-to-5-years-of-probation-10298840.php

*Beaumont man sentenced to 5 years of probation for shooting two cranes*

A 19-year-old Beaumont man who pleaded guilty to killing two endangered whooping cranes last January was sentenced to five years' probation and ordered to pay $25,815 in restitution in a federal court Tuesday morning.
Trey Joseph Frederick also was ordered to complete 200 hours of community service with either the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department or the United States Fish and Wildlife Service by U.S. Magistrate Judge Zack Hawthorn in the Eastern District of Texas. The restitution will be split between the International Crane Foundation and the Texas Parks and Wildlife Foundation. 
While on probation, Frederick is prohibited from owning firearms and will not be allowed to hunt or fish anywhere in the United States.
Frederick pleaded guilty in May to violating the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, which makes it illegal to take, kill, capture or sell any migratory bird within the United States. 
At the hearing, Frederick said he did not know the birds were whooping cranes and regretted shooting them.
"I've made mistakes. I've done some stupid stuff. I will do my time in probation," Frederick said.
According to the affidavit, the two dead whooping cranes were discovered on Jan. 11 in a field near Blair Road in the eastern part of Jefferson County after two people called the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
Authorities said they interviewed the callers, which led them to question Frederick. At first he denied any involvement and offered to help the officers with the investigation, but later told officers he had shot the endangered birds with a rifle, according to the affidavit.
He faced up to a year in a federal prison.
Judge Hawthorn said he had taken into consideration that Frederick had no previous arrests,but said he felt that Frederick "had no rhyme or reason to (shoot the birds) other than to do it."
At about 5 feet, whooping cranes are the tallest flying birds in the U.S., according to the International Crane Foundation, which studies and conducts crane repopulation programs.
With a U.S. population of about 452, whooping cranes are one of the rarest birds in the country, according to the International Crane Foundation. They are threatened by the deterioration of their natural wetland habitats, collisions with power lines and illegal hunting.
In the past five years, more than 20 whooping cranes have been shot and killed in the U.S., according to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.
Liz Smith, director of the Texas Whooping Crane Program for the International Crane Foundation, said the cranes that were killed were part of a flock of 40 birds the organization had raised and released in Louisiana. 
"We all make mistakes, but this is a serious mistake. I do think he is going to get the message," Smith said.
In June 2015, two brothers from Bridge City were sentenced to 50 hours community service and fined $500 each after they pleaded guilty to killing a bottlenose dolphin in Cow Bayou


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

HOLY COW BALLZ BATMAN!!! 25k for two birds that don't taste very good?!?

Oh...woops....


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> He should have been shot too!


Try taking a few deep breathes. It was a couple of birds. He didn't walk into a day care facility and start mowing down babies. without human intervention and massive amounts of tax dollars, this bird would have disappeared long ago. I wonder if we have gained more than we would have lost?


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

He should have shut his mouth and let the gamewards find enough evidense to convict them. 25000 and no hunting would suck.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

grittydog said:


> He should have shut his mouth and let the gamewards find enough evidense to convict them. 25000 and no hunting would suck.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed! He might be 19... but in the end he is still a kid that didn't understand the repercussions of being stupid.... dad should have done a little better job teaching him the rules.... I am sure he knows them now.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

grittydog said:


> He should have shut his mouth and let the gamewards find enough evidense to convict them. 25000 and no hunting would suck.


No fishing, either...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

What's the basis of saving whooping cranes from extinction really? Please someone do explain. Extinction has been going on since life evolved and will continue after we're gone. Evolve, outcompete, adapt, or see ya. 2 birds people, 2 birds. Kid got made an example of. Any of you ever done anything stupid at 19? At least he had the character to admit it, and then the tree huggers made sure nobody ever will again. Admit it that is.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Category5 said:


> What's the basis of saving whooping cranes from extinction really? Please someone do explain. Extinction has been going on since life evolved and will continue after we're gone. Evolve, outcompete, adapt, or see ya. 2 birds people, 2 birds. Kid got made an example of. Any of you ever done anything stupid at 19? At least he had the character to admit it, and then the tree huggers made sure nobody ever will again. Admit it that is.


You just wish those pins would commit instead of flutter over the dekes. 8/day? Pretty reasonable!


Bocephus said:


> I remember a few years back a Texas hunter shot one by mistake on a foggy morning. He called the Game Warden and admitted what he had done & took full responsibility for it. They crucified him, thousands of dollars in fines, revoked his hunting license etc.
> 
> I bet if that guy had it to do over he'd have dug a hole and kept his mouth shut.
> 
> Honest mistakes like that do happen. And if a person is totally honest about it you'd think they'd at least get a little slack for their honesty.


Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

You would have to be one serious moron to mistake a whooper for a snow goose. No excuse, throw the book at him and make him pay the price!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Category5 said:


> What's the basis of saving whooping cranes from extinction really? Please someone do explain. Extinction has been going on since life evolved and will continue after we're gone. Evolve, outcompete, adapt, or see ya. 2 birds people, 2 birds. Kid got made an example of. Any of you ever done anything stupid at 19? At least he had the character to admit it, and then the tree huggers made sure nobody ever will again. Admit it that is.


Worthless humans were the cause to the brink. It wasnt nature running its course.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Category5 said:


> What's the basis of saving whooping cranes from extinction really? Please someone do explain. Extinction has been going on since life evolved and will continue after we're gone. Evolve, outcompete, adapt, or see ya. 2 birds people, 2 birds. Kid got made an example of. Any of you ever done anything stupid at 19? At least he had the character to admit it, and then the tree huggers made sure nobody ever will again. Admit it that is.


Its all just a land grab scheme. While we do need to protect somethings, the government has been on a land grab kick for awhile now. We have recentily started in Antarctica now. And no one seems to care.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Everyone in Antarctica cares.....which is noone....

Not quite the same as you wrote it but the same message.

Laws are laws. They just enforced them on this kid for doing something dumb. Yes looking back I'm sure he would handle it different. But I bet he is never in the position to have to handle it at all again.....and everyone that knows the story will think twice before doing something similar. And noone in Antarctica will care.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

There was excellent write up in Texas Monthly a few months ago. The kid didn't mistake anything. He took them down from the roadside (with a rifle) after learning that three birds were in a nearby field.

Here is a link to the article: http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/whooping-cranes-texas/

It might be a good idea to read it before committing to an opinion.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The kid didn't mistake the cranes for Snow Geese, he KNEW THEY WERE WHOOPING CRANES and shot them intentionally with a rifle. He got off easy as most criminals do these days.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/whooping-cranes-texas/


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> if it flys is dies..... those would be a bigass soup bird....





JJGold said:


> Heard they taste something between a Spotted Owl and a Bald Eagle.


Two of my favorite whooping crane dishes.

Whooping crane enchiladas.
Baby whooping crane stew.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought it was just a dumb kid making a mistake when I posted previously, I retract my prior stance. I was wrong.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

had2reg said:


> Two of my favorite whooping crane dishes.
> 
> Whooping crane enchiladas.
> Baby whooping crane stew.


Man that baby crane stew looks tasty. Got me hungry now.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Too bad some of the cowboys on this forum fail to realize that the cranes are very similar to the proverbial "canary in the coal mine" analogy wherein their health is directly related to the health of our bays and estuaries. But then again, maybe these "sportsmen" are akin to being "poachers" and could care less about such things as healthy estuaries, bays and ecosystems.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

fultonswimmer said:


> Too bad some of the cowboys on this forum fail to realize that the cranes are very similar to the proverbial "canary in the coal mine" analogy wherein their health is directly related to the health of our bays and estuaries. But then again, maybe these "sportsmen" are akin to being "poachers" and could care less about such things as healthy estuaries, bays and ecosystems.


This cowboy thinks that 'the cranes are very similar to the proverbial "canary in the coal mine" ' is not an analogy but it is a simile.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

fultonswimmer said:


> Too bad some of the cowboys on this forum fail to realize that the cranes are very similar to the proverbial "canary in the coal mine" analogy wherein their health is directly related to the health of our bays and estuaries. But then again, maybe these "sportsmen" are akin to being "poachers" and could care less about such things as healthy estuaries, bays and ecosystems.


And maybe you are just a left wing, Hillary voting, pot stirrer.
Go back to sleep.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

You can't fix stupid. He's going to jail now for road hunting again.

http://www.kvue.com/news/crime/beau...nths-for-breaking-federal-probation/456511543


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

fultonswimmer said:


> Too bad some of the cowboys on this forum fail to realize that the cranes are very similar to the proverbial "canary in the coal mine" analogy wherein their health is directly related to the health of our bays and estuaries. But then again, maybe these "sportsmen" are akin to being "poachers" and could care less about such things as healthy estuaries, bays and ecosystems.


Who woke you up ?


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

It just goes to prove you cant fix stupid.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Almost a year in the big house. Good for him. Moron. Got off easy and was caught hunting from a roadway.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Almost a year in the big house. Good for him. Moron. Got off easy and was caught hunting from a roadway.


And $25,815 in restitution.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> And $25,815 in restitution.


 Birdslives/matter.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*no excue for STUPID*

If you can't tell differance you should not hunt............Kinda like the guy that shot a Mule Deer turned out to be a MULE


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

cva34 said:


> If you can't tell differance you should not hunt............Kinda like the guy that shot a Mule Deer turned out to be a MULE


He could tell the difference . He knew they were Whoopers.
He was caught road hunting a year later and had probation revoked. 
POS.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> You can't fix stupid. He's going to jail now for road hunting again.
> 
> http://www.kvue.com/news/crime/beau...nths-for-breaking-federal-probation/456511543


Freakin dumbarse. 11 months is about 5 years to short for as easy as he got off the first time.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd take his hunting rights away from him and jail time.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

He should get what's coming to him...in the end.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> Can they be identified easily from a distance? Could it be a hunting mistake? Or simply the hunter just wanted to pop two?
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/2-Whooping-Cranes-Shot-Dead-in-Southeast-Texas-365220101.html
> 
> ...


Easily identifiable.
Anyone who can not identify should never hunt again. My guess is some "good ole boys" decided they would go outlaw and did it on purpose. Stupid and I hope they get prosecuted to the fullest extent. 
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Easily identifiable.
> Anyone who can not identify should never hunt again. My guess is some "good ole boys" decided they would go outlaw and did it on purpose. Stupid and I hope they get prosecuted to the fullest extent.
> www.solarscreenguys.com
> www.houstonshutterpro.com


He entered a plea and got probation. He was recently revoked for violating his probation and is going to spend 11 months in the big house. Federal prison. He got off easy.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

If he was originally sentenced to 5 years why is he only going to do 11 months ... ? ... I thought the whole point of probation was the threat of doing all the time sentenced if you are stupid enough to break it ...

.


----------

